# Barnes X Bullets



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all

I have a Barnes X bullet that has been sitting on my desk since I retrieved it from the cow elk I shot this year.

I LOVE Barnes X bullets which are solid copper (no lead) and have a really efficient expansion ratio

Here are a couple pictures of the few bullets I have retrieved















The biggest one is from a Mountain goat I shot in 2007, it is a 180 grain from my 300 Weatherby and now weighs 172 grains after busting through about 30" of mountain goat

The other 2 are from my .270 Winchester which is a bit light for shooting elk, but both of them are 117grains, and 119 grains from a130 grain starting point.

1 shot, 1 kill in each instance, I have shot ... at least 13 elk with the Barnes X bullet, and I am doing the math in my head, it is most likely more. There really does come a time when you lose track, but I count that as a win!

The first shot is of all the ivories I have saved, I don't have them all but I try.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep, the Barnes X and the improvements that have followed definitely make for a pretty reliable expanding bullet with deep penetration that you can certainly count on. I do like the Swift Sirocco II as well, but when it comes to bone crushing penetration, the X is hard to beat!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I really like these expanding rounds but do not intend to use them as a preparedness round in shtf situation as they do not meet the intent of the Geneva convention and NATO rules of engagement. After watching loan survivor and hearing the interview on NPR that one of the guys was still fighting after eleven bullet wounds I have considered it unfare to the oposition to use expanding rounds to defend my self and my family.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Most in Michigan didn't sign that NATO treaty and weren't party to the Geneva Convention.
I plan on loading my 62 gr TTSX hot for optimum hunting performance


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Most in Michigan didn't sign that NATO treaty and weren't party to the Geneva Convention.
> I plan on loading my 62 gr TTSX hot for optimum hunting performance


I don't think too many Texan are gonna give much thought to that piece of paper either. Besides I am all about performance and the Barnes line of bullets have a lot of that to offer the hunter irregardless of whats being hunted.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sure the ****** assed muslimes are worried about the geneva convention.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'm sure the ****** assed muslimes are worried about the geneva convention.


That's offensive. I would never say something like that about a Muslim. Just because they like to have sex with pigs. It is no reason to start calling Muslims ****** assed.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

You guys are so RACIS!!! Talking about muslims like that!! We all know they like to have sex with little boys. We don't want to offend the rest of them though. Personally, I hope they ALL choke on whatever they choose to eat!!! I personally like drt rounds but whatever kills the pieces of shit I am happy with.. Hopefully when they die their ENTIRE family will follow! Their women,parents and even their kids will die a slow horrible death!!!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Back to the expanding round portion of the thread. I was thinking of starting an entirely new thread about this. Quantity vs quality what would you rather have? 1000 fmj rounds for 42 cents per round so 420 dollars. Or would you rather have the best quality rounds you can get. In my opinion hornidy superformance for damn near two bucks a round. So for 420 dollars you would have 220 rounds.

Pick one. Money only spends once.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

alterego said:


> Back to the expanding round portion of the thread. I was thinking of starting an entirely new thread about this. Quantity vs quality what would you rather have? 1000 fmj rounds for 42 cents per round so 420 dollars. Or would you rather have the best quality rounds you can get. In my opinion hornidy superformance for damn near two bucks a round. So for 420 dollars you would have 220 rounds.
> 
> Pick one. Money only spends once.


I am ALL FOR cheap rounds but when I spend my money I want the best I can afford.. I prefer drtammo for hunting and self defense., It is more expensive than most rounds but I would rather shoot someone 1 time with a 45 or .223 drt rounds than 10 times with a regular round.. Be sure to research all the self defense rounds you want.. I have hunted with them and seen what they can do at close and long range and will put my life in DRT hands every time if I have a choice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

alterego said:


> I really like these expanding rounds but do not intend to use them as a preparedness round in shtf situation as they do not meet the intent of the Geneva convention and NATO rules of engagement. After watching loan survivor and hearing the interview on NPR that one of the guys was still fighting after eleven bullet wounds I have considered it unfare to the oposition to use expanding rounds to defend my self and my family.


Im not sure whether or not to take you seriously! I would use a .50cal to defend my family if necessary, and I would certainly use a hollow point if it was all I had. In addition, the Geneva convention is great, if you are fighting a country that would actually follow it. If there is lawlessness in America and you need to defend you and yours, I really hope you do not fret over what kind of bullet you have to use.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

alterego said:


> That's offensive. I would never say something like that about a Muslim. Just because they like to have sex with pigs. It is no reason to start calling Muslims ****** assed.


How about man love Thursdays? Anyone that has deployed has heard about their affection for young men.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

alterego said:


> Back to the expanding round portion of the thread. I was thinking of starting an entirely new thread about this. Quantity vs quality what would you rather have? 1000 fmj rounds for 42 cents per round so 420 dollars. Or would you rather have the best quality rounds you can get. In my opinion hornidy superformance for damn near two bucks a round. So for 420 dollars you would have 220 rounds.
> 
> Pick one. Money only spends once.


I understand your point, Barnes x bullets are about $2.50 each bullet not counting primer and powder so they are very expensive to shoot, but then again I spend hundreds of dollars to take a few days during hunting season in gas, food, booze, gear, so the cost is very small overall.

Last year I hunted in an area and had 2 elk tags, shot 3 times, I feel that is an acceptable cost in ammo for 2 elk.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I understand your point, Barnes x bullets are about $2.50 each bullet not counting primer and powder so they are very expensive to shoot, but then again I spend hundreds of dollars to take a few days during hunting season in gas, food, booze, gear, so the cost is very small overall.
> 
> Last year I hunted in an area and had 2 elk tags, shot 3 times, I feel that is an acceptable cost in ammo for 2 elk.


I absolutely agree on behalf of the hunting rounds. I also have high dollar hunting rounds for a few calibers. It is the 223 rounds that I am mainly referring to in 30 round magazines for an AR. 
I have little respect for the 223 round out of an AR for a hunting round. Only because I have a 22-250 that makes the 223 look silly. 
I am specifically asking in defensive situation for shtf condition. You have a finite money supply to purchase ammo. Do you get more for less. Or less ammo for better quality.

One lead on target that cost 2.50 per round guaranteed stopping the opposition. Or go with the Geneva convention fmj for 42 cents and worry that you will still be fired upon by your opponent after multiple hits.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for the clarification 

I also have a 22-250 and love the berger .55 grain bullet for exploding prairie dogs at extreme ranges

My .243 had a scope problem last year (don't know why they scope was only 44 years old) but I ended up using my 22.250 on the antelope hunt and shot a dandy using the 55 grain Berger

My friend I was with was pissed I didn't mount the buck but as I am over 50 years old it was a good one, maybe the best one but not big enough to make another mount, which P.S. makes my wife happy


----------

